# Ok what would you do now?



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

When the JJ trade goes through. What would be your next move if you were the Suns Management?


I'd go try get Gary Payton as a priority. Haven't heard much about him in a while.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Finley me.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Finley me.



QFT


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd look at some of the undrafted FA's from this years draft, and see if you can find a steal or two at the 2/3 position. 

After that, I'd probably then look into trades for younger 2/3's on other teams. With the loss of JJ and only having Bell and Jackson. You could pick up a younger guy, and in 2-3 years he can take atleast Jackson's spot in the rotation.

Also, I'd try to pick up better, scouts, or stop trading whoever you draft. Because the last two years, it's killed you guys.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh Same Finley. We need to go for the title now. Nash is ageing and Finley can fill JJ's role.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> QFT



I'm retarded. What's 'QFT' mean?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.

EDIT: Not that you were retarded, was thinking what the heck that meant...hehe.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Quoted for Truth, or another way of saying "Ditto". Another vote for Finley.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Go out an get Finley, we will know today if Dallas is going to waive him. I might even take a look at McKie now that he is available.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

"Quoted for Truth" this is the Slang kids are Using nowadays nowonder there Dumb as Rocks & thinks going to School & getting a Diploma makes you Smart , Damn this country is going to hell in a laudry bin


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> "Quoted for Truth" this is the Slang kids are Using nowadays nowonder there Dumb as Rocks & thinks going to School & getting a Diploma makes you Smart , Damn this country is going to hell in a laudry bin


Dude, shut up. QFT is computer talk that you do so you dont have to type a lot. Its more prevelant in video games where you don't have time to type. Using these "abbreviations" does not make me dumb.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Quills said:


> "Quoted for Truth" this is the Slang kids are Using nowadays nowonder there Dumb as Rocks & thinks going to School & getting a Diploma makes you Smart , Damn this country is going to hell in a laudry bin


u wanna get all technical with ****........

u spelled laundry wrong




stfu with your stupid *** comments......

nobody says "quoted for truth" on the streets... i never heard it before and i've lived in the hood for a long part of my life........ 

:laughu saying u lived in Harlem............. lies


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok guys calm down. Quills you didn't have to say that, and thank you Phatdaddy for not saying anything too bad. This thread is to discuss what we will do next, so go back on topic or this thread will be locked.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Anyways, I believe we should sign finley, plus another big. I dont know who else will get waived from the amnesty clause, so after tonight we will have a better idea on who to get or go after.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I was making a Joke but the Fact you got all Emotional & Took it Personaly is Rather Funny to me . Since it seems everyone is To Sensitive nowadays .



Yeah I'm from Harlem I lived at 236E 126st in Harlem which are the Alice Korgnegay/1775 houses which is a Project in NY's Uppaca Systems . I don't live there Anymore but would be willing to walk anyone threw my old Hood . Hell I have no problems given out my Adress I Currently live at 280 9th avenue which is in Chelsea on 26st I Work more often then not at 13th street park I'm very Assesable if you would like to meet & Discuss life & Stuff 

& What Hoods in NJ , What itty Bitty 12th Street in Newark or maybe over there by Union . But either way NJ is a small Time place that NY had already Sucked dry & Milked it for whats it Worth . not saying you guys aint tough but it's on such a small scale as to why say anything at all 

Just in case you see me on the Streets I look just like Kid Capri Mostly or others I resemble are Sean Paul-Jason Kidd-Rick Brunson-Brian Grant Hybrid


Back to Subject


You Guys Defintly Need Finley , since to me he's still a better player then JJ is right this Second & he fits the Whole you guys will have at SG by giving you another All-star type to play the Position & a extra Added Bonus is that Micheal used to Be a Sun & I belive he was a Sun when Nash was there as well so there Fomer Teammates from there Days in Phoenix & Dallas so that Should only help your already Great Team Chemsisty . To me you should Just have Faith in Barbosa & Bell to Spell Nash when he goes out , Since I Dont Feel Payton can help you As much as Finley would & With payton you always have to ask yourself when is his mouth going to get him in Trouble when he starts asking for more playing time thats not to be had for him in he Media .


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Quills said:


> "Quoted for Truth" this is the Slang kids are Using nowadays nowonder there Dumb as Rocks & thinks going to School & getting a Diploma makes you Smart , Damn this country is going to hell in a laudry bin


This from a guy whose over/under for spelling or grammar mistakes in a single post is around 11.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Spelling means nothing really if you understand what the Person is Saying it Easyier to understand Spelling mistakes then trying to dispher Abbrevations when you can add 2 letters & write a word everyone Knows in Ditto . it's not like he needed to Abreveate the Word he Chose to , to be Diffrent .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL...just wow.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> Spelling means nothing really if you understand what the Person is Saying it Easyier to understand Spelling mistakes then trying to dispher Abbrevations when you can add 2 letters & write a word everyone Knows in Ditto . it's not like he needed to Abreveate the Word he Chose to , to be Diffrent .


Are you really 26?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

QFT is something I use on other boards all the time, and people understand it there. Just something in the vocabulary, not trying to be different. go to www.worldofwarcraft.com forums and you will see that QFT is used a lot.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> QFT is something I use on other boards all the time, and people understand it there. Just something in the vocabulary, not trying to be different. go to www.worldofwarcraft.com forums and you will see that QFT is used a lot.


World of Warcraft = boring. I don't want to look at their forum only a bunch of nerds.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Quills said:


> Spelling means nothing really if you understand what the Person is Saying it Easyier to understand Spelling mistakes then trying to dispher Abbrevations when you can add 2 letters & write a word everyone Knows in Ditto . it's not like he needed to Abreveate the Word he Chose to *,* to be Diffrent .


This isn't my forum, but I just gotta ask:





Is that a space on *BOTH* sides of that comma?

:laugh:

BTW--I reside in Hempstead. I was in Harlem yesterday.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Don't Livein Harlem anymore I live on the Westside in chelsea now , Very Ritzy Neiborhood of ********* & People Dumb enough to pay triple market value for there Homes . luckey enough I Pay only 20 pecent of what ever my rent is Thanx Section 8 you make me feel great . Not paying all that money on Rent allows me to Travel the Globe Frequently (Even Though I Hate Flying) & Next month I'm Going back to Corsica to chill for a few weeks .



Oh & I have no Clue to what space or what Comma youre talking about I Just Type the Words as they apper in My head & As I would say them aloud to you as if I where Speaking to you . I never went to School past the Age of 12 anyway & taught myself everything I needed to know Prior to that & have been supporting myself since 12 & been on my own since 13 in NYC . So I think I can manage even though I never got the Big deal About School & Reiterating a bunch of things to be like everyone else & perhaps that has cost me my Writting Skills . But the fact still remains a Child that can read can understand what i'm talking about . Nothing here is Brain Surgery & I'm not going to be the one to talk like a Rocket Sceintist . So let those Nerd *** Herbs worry about the Spelling Bee I'm just here to talk Basketball & BS 

Wakka Wakka


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

yes I'm 26 born May 6 1979 in St Vincents Hospital on 12th street in Greenich village


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quills said:


> I Don't Livein Harlem anymore I live on the Westside in chelsea now , Very Ritzy Neiborhood of ********* & People Dumb enough to pay triple market value for there Homes . luckey enough I Pay only 20 pecent of what ever my rent is Thanx Section 8 you make me feel great . Not paying all that money on Rent allows me to Travel the Globe Frequently (Even Though I Hate Flying) & Next month I'm Going back to Corsica to chill for a few weeks .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you taught yourself to spell then you're really not that bad.. just one suggestion though... don't capitalize so many words... It makes it hard to read.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, if you taught yourself, you can learn to get better. Just dont have to limit yourself to that.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Kekai said:


> World of Warcraft = boring. I don't want to look at their forum only a bunch of nerds.


that wasnt the point.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Limit nothing


I Like Cap Letters it helps me to differeneate between the words i'm Spelling . I conversly hate it when People type in all lower Case letters Because I find that hard to read . But this is the 1st time I every complaied about it I Just manage & Deal with it


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, very impressive for self taught. But for all the lowercase letters thing. Only the first word of a sentence, or a name of a person, or location is suppose to be capitalized. But whatever, as long as everything pretty much is spelled right, and I can understand it, I don't care. This isn't an English class forum.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Hommies, How about get back to this thread's topic? Thanks.

Now- With BGrant Signed- Suns just need to get either Finley or GaryPaton- And sign another rebounder/BigMan. I'd go for Jerome Williams who got kicked from NY. Perfect match.

Would be sweat : 
Nash
Finley
Marion
Kurt
Amare

Bench: Raja,JJ,BGrant,Barbosa and JeromeWilliams. maybe not enough to go all the way and beat SA, but a whole lot better than last year.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that Michael Finley would be you're best pickup but in the event that you guys don't get Finley, then I think that yall should get GP and possibly start Leandro Barbosa (just a thought).


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Really do see a Need for Gary Payton al All , to me he would eventully cause more problems then he solves like I stated earlyier . I can see you needing a 3rd string PG , but you dont really need a 2nd String one .Since siging one will Stunt Barbosa Growth & then you have all but made Barbosa a Non Factor on Your squad & should trade him . You lost 2 swing men & have no suitable replacements for Neither , You need a Swingman .


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

if Worlds of Warcraft use QFT then its defenitly not "slang"..........


anyway who said im from Jersey........ i was born in Valejo, Cali moved to East Orange and now live in Plainfield.............. all 90% black and if u see a white boy hes copin crack......... Harlem is nothin compared to Valejo where u can really get stuck up............

I been to Harlem before my boy lives on 125th and Lenox........ Harlems not even gully its mad wanna be bloods, if u wanted to come to a real hood i'll take u around my way anyday.....


and the point of this post isnt to make it sound like ima thug *** *****....... I've been thru some rough **** but i dont really care what people on an internet board think bout me............




no point in beefin online tho.............. so the beef is squashed









back on point...........


Michael Finley would be the best pick-up since theres not too many solid guards left..... its either Sprewell or Finley and Spree is trash


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I never said it was Gully now , NYC as a hole Suck Now to many White people Moving into neiborhoods they dont belong in & Vice Verca 


But Do Understand I Grew up in Harlem when Crack hit & I moved to BK during the late 80's & Ealry 90's when we where All Gully . I come from that era , I ate from this pimped out Era I hate this BS . I rather Eat Sombobys Food then Eat a Girls Who who Dilly .


& Where did you get I might have a Beef With you , if I had a Beef with you I would'nt give out my Adreess (I would but thats besides the Point) . The Fact of the matter is I fear no one & i'm saying that to be Superman or Anything .Just that I'm Willing to met uo with anbyone anytime anywhere , again this is not said to sound Combative but hell who knows me may be Kindered Sprits & the Best of Freinds who knows . But I was Willing to met with you or Anyone Else on this or anyother board & chill with em . Since I'm not concerend for my Saftey & to me fear is the Biggest reason why people dont get along with one another .


But Still Jersey is Small time , you cant make no real money out there , now you can move there once you get the money (But Why Would you) But it's extremly impossible to produce the Capital in NJ Compared to the Capital you can make in NYC . iNo place in the World can Produce as much Capital as we can produce inide & Out . 



Been to Northen Cal before by Valejer cant rember if I stopped there or not . But do you relize How Easy it is To rob someone every in America besides NYC & Chicago . Both Cities have to many police around areas you would want to rob somebody at & they both have a Excessive amount of hidin Camrears . Also in either City you don't have the option of a High Speed Chase since it's impossible to have a Car Chase in Manhatten . So I don't care About Robbing people thats kid Stuff , Again How much Capital can you make . I Doubt NoCal as a Whole can Produce as much money as Queens .


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I think that Michael Finley would be you're best pickup but in the event that you guys don't get Finley, then I think that yall should get GP and possibly start Leandro Barbosa (just a thought).


Bell or Jax would still start over Barbosa.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> I never said it was Gully now , NYC as a hole Suck Now to many White people Moving into neiborhoods they dont belong in & Vice Verca
> 
> 
> But Do Understand I Grew up in Harlem when Crack hit & I moved to BK during the late 80's & Ealry 90's when we where All Gully . I come from that era , I ate from this pimped out Era I hate this BS . I rather Eat Sombobys Food then Eat a Girls Who who Dilly .
> ...


Just be the better man and drop it already.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Quills said:


> I never said it was Gully now , NYC as a hole Suck Now to many White people Moving into neiborhoods they dont belong in & Vice Verca
> 
> I rather Eat Sombobys Food then Eat a Girls Who who Dilly .


thats REAL TALK..........

u get love from me cuz u sound like a real *****........


like papoose says........

"I'll take *****s plates like a traffic cop"

u doin u i can tell......

wasnt trynna test ya gangsta or nothin... thought u were some whiteboy trynna pop off at the mouth.............. 



and i bet u if u know how to flip weight and get ya clientele strait......... u would get more money on a block over in Cali then u can in Harlem, BK, QNZ or BX......... aint knockin yall hustle or nothin but......... its whatever fam, we aint on the beef tip so **** is settled


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

yes but we have many other ways to make money that Cali & the Rest of the World can only dream about , Imean when that say where the Capitalof the World theres a Reason . We are the Finacil Hub of the World , We have Every Currency in the World at our Disposal & People have to Go threw us before they do buisness with any other State . The only place that can interfer with us & they Dont is DC (Not a State but u know) & thats only because of politics . But money always wins out over everything & We make more money then Everyone else . We are like Dinerio in Casino & the Rest of the World is like wishing they where


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh & I never had Beef , I Was Raised a Vegitarian never aint flesh from a anamal in my lifetime


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought u were talking in terms of hustlin............ thats my bad....... i agree with u that NYC is the best Financially...................


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Also Include Hustling , All forms of Making money . Making money is what Money Making Manhatten is all about


You do relize you can make 200 dollars a day as a Homless person , here cant do it in LA I know I tried both places , See I'm not above any forms of making money besides *Edited stuff & Kid Stuff or Anamal Stuff


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys are taking this thread WAY off topic. Have your conversation on AIM or Yahoo or something. I will lock this thread if this keeps up.


----------

